# Favorite marches!



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

For wind band fans: What are your favorite marches? Street marches, screamers, concert marches are all OK. But no wimpy string sections, please!

Might point out good recordings, too...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Has a ton of character.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice! And on that note...






Not as good as the Prokofiev.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

My favorite all-time march is Standard of St. George.

We used to have a battle of the marching bands in Ontario, California. The huge bands from Orange County would show up, with thousands of big-boned brass players. St. George never had it so good.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

My all-time fave. Everything but cannons at the end!


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Sousa "The Stars and Stripes Forever"

The best recording of this I have ever heard, and probably the best perfomance live or recorded I know of. 
CD "A Grand Sousa Concert" The Great American Main Street Band, Timothy Foley. This CD recreates aas close as possible the performancers of Sousa in his concert tours. I highly recommend this CD. One of the interesting things in the Stars and Stripes performance in this is a harp arpegio during the main theme of the trio section.

Holst 1st suite for band. Dallas wind symphony. Not sure who this performance is by?





Wagner, Under the Double Eagle. for me this is the epitome of gertmanic band music. An interesting contrast to the brittish and american one above. 





Clarke, Prince of Denmarks March. There are so many versions of this out there it is impossible to find a best or favorite.
This is not one of my favs, but pretty good.





Rimsky-Korakov Procession of the Nobles from "Mlada" This is an opera march and in the original has a chorus. If at all possible get a recording with the chorus. 





Blue Bonnets over the Border, Bagpipes
This is a decent performance but bad sound.




Piobaireachd of Donald Dhu
This is a very good performance.





O'Donnell Abu
This is the best performance of this I could find. I have done a full orchestral araingement of this, but sadly, no recording





Men of Harlech. 
Rhyfelgyrch Gwŷr Harlech (Men of Harlech)
This is a good performance but my favorite is by Brynn Terfel. Cymru am Byth.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a soft spot for Colonel Bogey March (Ricketts, 1914) because it was used as the opener for our high school marching band every pre-game. Oh yeah, some movie made it famous, too.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

John Philip Sousa:

Most favorites...
* The Glory of the Yankee Navy
* Esprit du Corps
* Cavalry March
* Pathfinders of Panama
* New Mexico March
* Power & Glory
* Nobles of Mystic River


Favorites ...

- Hands across the Sea
- America First
- Washington Post
- The Crusaders
- Fairest of the fair
- Garfield March
- The Slavation Army
- A Century of Progress
- Cotton?
- US Field Artillery
- The Charlatan
- The Stars and Stripes forever
- The Bride Elect
- Daughters of Texas
- Flags of Freedom
- The Gladiator
- George Washington Bicentennial March
- Imperial Edward March
- Revival march

From what I've listened to!


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Johann Strauss and his family:

- Persischer Marsch
- Egyptischer Marsch
- Radetzky Marsch
- Spanischer Marsch
- Napoleon Marsch
- Russischer Marsch
- Kaiser Franz Joseph I - Rettungs-Jubel-Marsch

The point is One of the most influential genres that attracted mo toward classical music was 'March'. I keep other composer more artistic marches for later.


----------

